# Hi all



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## desertfox223 (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* John. Have fun here.


----------



## csverret (Sep 13, 2010)

The best brand is the one that you pick up and shoot and feels comfortable and shoots well. Don't get caught up on the brand name. Probably makes it more difficult for you since it is a long way to look at them. Hope this helps and welcome. I'm pretty new to here too.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## David1414 (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome. Where at in az are you? pm me


----------

